# Happy 501st Birthday John Calvin!



## Mushroom (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy 501st Birthday John Calvin!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 10, 2010)

For being so old, he still have a wide influence.


----------



## Herald (Jul 10, 2010)

Amazing. Calvin and Richard Zuelch are the same age. They both look about the same too.


----------



## dudley (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to one of the greatest Christian theologians in church history. I also believe he was one of the greatest Reformers of the glorious Protestant Reformation and began to truly reform the catholic church after over 1000 years of papist heresies and corruption of Christ’s church and the Gospel.

"There are but two religions in the world," we hear Olivetan saying. "The one class of religions are those which men have invented, in all of which man saves himself by ceremonies and good works; the other is that one religion which is revealed in the Bible, and which teaches man to look for salvation solely from the free grace of God." "I will have none of your new doctrines," Calvin sharply rejoins; "think you that I have lived in error all my days?" But Calvin is not so sure of the matter as he looks. The words of his cousin have gone deeper into his heart than he is willing to admit even to himself; and when Olivetan has taken farewell for the day, scarce has the door been closed behind him when Calvin, bursting into tears, falls upon his knees, and gives vent in prayer to the doubts and anxieties that agitate him.

Source: The History of Protestantism, by J.A. Wylie 

Calvin said concerning his conversion: "By a sudden conversion, God subdued and reduced to docility my soul, which was more hardened against such things than one would expect of my youthful years." 

"Like a flash of light, I realized in what an abyss of errors, in what chaos I was." 

Calvin broke with the Roman Catholic Church

I too broke with the Roman Catholic church like John Calvin and today I am a Calvinist and a Presbyterian in the 21st century.

A member of “The True Church” who professes the Reformed Protestant faith which is truly catholic, universal and apostolic; proclaiming the truth of Christ’s Gospel

"After all, there is a Protestantism still worth contending for, there is a Calvinism still worth proclaiming, and a gospel well worth dying for" (CH Spurgeon)


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hooray!!!


----------

